# Acer Crystal Eye Webcam



## samgc (May 25, 2010)

Hey all, first post here hopefully someone can help!

I've got an Acer Aspire 7535G which came with the Acer Crystal Eye Webcam software inbuilt (the cam itself is also built into the laptop)

The camera works itself and can take pictures, but clicking the setting buttons brings up 2 tabs - 'Video Proc Amp' which works fine - but the second tab 'Camera Control' is disabled (accessible, but ALL the options / slider bars are greyed out)

Going to the device manager shows 'Video WebCam' as the only imaging device, and disabling it DOES disable the camera. I have tried updating the drivers through windows, and through the acer website - downloading both the Suyin and other latest drivers. They just caused more hassle, sometimes disabling the webcam - constantly asking for restarts, giving me 'camera no found!' errors and never solving the problem.

This is becoming seriously irritating, does anybody have any ideas? 

Thanks alot in advance 

Sam


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

As per the ACER website there are two drivers for your model of laptop (Chicony and Suyin)... which one is yours? If you are not sure, I suggest you uninstall the Acer Crystal Eye and try this driver http://download.cnet.com/Acer-Crystal-Eye-Webcam/3000-2110_4-202548.html?tag=mncol


----------

